# Photographic online resources



## Overread (Feb 16, 2009)

*I sorted out my bookmarks folder for once!*
Well here we go a big thread on all the guides and bits of info that we can find over the net to do with photography; here are some to start off with: Please feel free to add your own links to the thread

General guides;
The Rule of Thirds - composition theory in photography
Rule of Thirds

A collection of articles on editing and methods used - also some image capture articles as well
Ron Bigelow Articles
http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials.htm

Levels tips;
Using Levels: the Key to Success with Photoshop

Crop tool
The Crop Tool in Photoshop Elements - Lesson 2: Working with Documents

Basic guide to nature photography
Photography and Travel Taking Your Camera on the Road - Basic Nature Photography - Introduction

Strobist lighting guide - a very good series of articles on lighting in photography
Strobist: Lighting 101

More lighting advice:
Tutorial Links

How to photograph fireworks
How to Photograph Fireworks Displays

Capturing motion in a photograph
A Beginners Guide to Capturing Motion in Your Photography

Basic Curves editing video
YouTube - Curves :: Photoshop Tutorial Learn the Power of Curves!

Cleaning a DSLR camera sensor
Cleaning Digital Cameras - D-SLR Sensor Cleaning. - Introduction
Cleaned my sensor today - The Photo Forum - Photography Discussion Forum

Macro how to
Tutorial: Masking for Noise Reduction (Big!) - Canon Digital Photography Forums

*More specific method guides;*
Working with high ISO
Wildlife and nature photography hints an tips - working at high ISO

Photographic compostion articles
Photography Composition Articles Library

Macro maths - calculate the magnifcation factors for different setups
www.peterforsell.com

Image blending (tone mapping/HDR)
TuFuse: Exposure and Focus Blending Software

DIY macro ringflash
This DIY Ring-Flash works! - The Photo Forum - Photography Discussion Forum

Focus stacking
NatureScapes.Net - Article on Increasing Depth of Field through Focus Combining
http://www.scientificillustration.net/focus_stacking.html

Cross-Polarization Flash Macro Photography (or basically removing glare from flash in macro shooting)
NatureScapes.Net - Article on Cross-Polarization Flash Macro Photography

Retouching eyes
RetouchPRO Tutorials

Noise reduction mask creation and use
Tutorial: Masking for Noise Reduction (Big!) - Canon Digital Photography Forums

A collection of videos and articles on photography
Jerry Courvoisiser Tips Lightroom and Photoshop

A collection of beginners articles and more info
Great tutorial for beginners. - The Photo Forum - Photography Discussion Forum

Here we have a section for the collection of free addons and programs for the use in digital photo editing. There are many good free addons for the likes of photoshop elements and other eiditing programs, as well as a host of (reletivly) cheap programs that can be bought which will enhance basic editing capabilities:

Free layermask tool for photoshop elements - well worth getting this as it really helps when eidting photos and is a widly used tool:
Free Layer Mask Tool for Photoshop Elements (Win/Mac Any Version)

Free curves addon for photoshop elements - a fantastic addon that really increases what is possible with elements in editing. This is full curves editing not the hobbled version in elements 6. 
Curves for Photoshop Elements 4 and Above - Photo Tips @ Earthbound Light

CombineZM - for stacking photos together to get an increase in depth of field
CombineZM - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Home Page

Noise reduction software - both are powerful noise removal programs, though require a purchasing fee for full use - there are demos
Neat Image - best noise reduction for digital cameras and scanners
Noise Ninja: The gold standard for image noise reduction


----------



## Culhwch (Feb 17, 2009)

That's quite thorough! When things die down here at work I'll be certain to have a poke around the list...


----------



## Overread (Mar 28, 2009)

adding this to the list of links:
Elements Tools

if you have photoshop elements 1 through to 6 this adds a heck of a lot of features to it - you even get channel mixing so that you can do all those advanced sharpening and noise removal edits just like you see in all those photography mags (irony they aim themselves at beginners then deal with all £500+ of photoshop for nearly all the editing advice!)


----------



## AE35Unit (Mar 28, 2009)

Overread said:


> adding this to the list of links:
> Elements Tools
> 
> if you have photoshop elements 1 through to 6 this adds a heck of a lot of features to it - you even get channel mixing so that you can do all those advanced sharpening and noise removal edits just like you see in all those photography mags (irony they aim themselves at beginners then deal with all £500+ of photoshop for nearly all the editing advice!)



Ah now I could use that one OR as I only have elements 1. But last time i downloaded a plug in for it and tried to run it on Vista the machine just froze. God i hate Vista!


----------



## Overread (Mar 28, 2009)

I have had that happen before with plugins - it crashed first time for me with this one too - but after starting the program again it worked fine - It must be when it rebuilds its refrence file that it gets confused and stops after rebuilding - leading to the crash but leaving the file ready to run for the next time


----------



## AE35Unit (Mar 31, 2009)

Talking of BOOKmarks when you gonna get some books listed on bookmooch? That Wolf book is still waiting...


----------



## Overread (Apr 2, 2009)

this week!!!!
I am home and I have actually sorted the books - so some time this week
*writes note and sticks it on screen!*


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 2, 2009)

Cool OR! You just need to list 10 books to get one point then you can mooch the book from me. You might have something I like too!


----------

